

Show HN: My Fast CSS Sprite Generator - bgrins

I've been working on a CSS Sprite generator for a couple of weeks in my spare time.  It uses HTML Canvas and JavaScript FileReader to open local images without any zipping or uploads, and tries to make the CSS generation as easy as possible.<p>I made it because it is a tool that I wanted to have, and I am hoping to get some feedback from others now that it is functional.<p>http://instantsprite.com
======
iworkforthem
easy to click: <http://instantsprite.com/>

------
sandipagr
this is just excellent! I am a developer and hate whenever I have to open
photoshop even if to just make my images transparent. This is going to come
really handy. Added to bookmarks!

Thanks for creating this!

~~~
bgrins
Glad to hear it! I was hoping it could be useful to other people. I'm still
working on it, so let me know if there is anything you'd like to see in it.

------
gregorym
Really nice! This is really time saving for web developers. It's bookmarked!

------
smoody
I like it!

